# My horsey art ...



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice! I love the last one.


----------



## Piper (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks! The last one I did in pencil, scanned, then inverted. I thought the result was pretty neat. Here are a few more I did back in high school. (Also, wanted to say that I like your work as well, your pieces are beautifully done!)


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

o.m.g! are you doing requests?!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

they look awesome!!!! i love the ones of the horses under tree


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Those are awesome!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

well done! those are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!


----------



## I love horses (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice pictures. Love them.


----------

